# Grilled Ahi Tuna with Cilantro Ginger Sauce



## pgladden (Mar 29, 2003)

I got this from "The Healthy Kitchen" (great book by the way  )

Two 4 - 6 oz. tuna steaks
2 teaspoons extra virgin olive oil
salt and freshly ground pepper to taste

SAUCE
1 tablespoon canola or grapeseed oil
2 tablespoons peeled and finely chopped gresh ginger
1 cup chopped gresh cilantro
2 tablespoons soy sauce
1 tablespoon light brown or raw sugar
1/4 cup water

rub tuna with olive oil and season with salt and pepper

while grill is heating prepare sauce.
Heat the canola oil over medium high heat and add the ginger. Stir-fry for 1 minute, then add cilantro and stir-fry for another minute, until cilantro is bright green. Mix in the soy sauce, sugar, and water and cook for 1 minute over high heat. Remove from heat.

Grill tuna on high heat or broil them until desired doneness. Spoon the sauce over the fish and serve immediately.

Calories 350, fat 16.6 g (sat fat 3g) protein 41g, carbohydrates 7.6 g, cholesterol 65 mg.

We grilled the tuna (I think it tastes much better on the grill than broiling in the oven). The sauce was VERY good. 

Pada


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 30, 2003)

Pada - since cilantro is just about my favorite herb this one is definately going to be in my "to try" file.

Thanks for the recipe! 8)


----------

